# R.I.P. Lilly



## Mika77 (Jun 11, 2012)

Lilly died today. We got her a few years ago from the animal shelter so I do not know her age, maybe five, maybe older. She was not a tame bunny but had a good life with the other rabbits. Not sure what happened with her, she seemed fine yesterday and then in the evening did not want to eat or play. Today she was doing worse, I took her in the house but she died shortly after. She had digestive problems in the past but I am not sure if that is what she had now or not.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 11, 2012)

My heartfelt condolence for the loss of your Lily.

K


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 11, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I had a bunny with digestive issues also. His name was Prince. He was a sick bunny when I got him, but he lived for 2 1/2 years before he passed away on August 31, 2011.

I understand your hurt. I am sorry for your loss of Lilly.

Binky Free Lilly!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 12, 2012)

She had a good life with you & now is free.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 13, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. We have our second bunny named Lilli--she came to us via a rescue in Arizona so we don't know her age either, but she is a sweet little girl. Rest in peace little girl and binky free.:bunnyangel:


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your lil' bunny pal~ Sounds like you gave her a superdooper great home! -something many people wouldn't ever offer, especilally to a bunny who was not such a people girl. Binky free LIlly-see you at the bridge~:rainbow:


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 17, 2012)

So sorry for you loss Lilly. You gave her a great life.


----------

